# Build and delivery turnaround



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

I ordered my 2022 X6 40 xDrive (G06) with M Sport, Driving Assistance Professional, Premium, Luxury Seating, Shadowline Packages with added 4-Zone Climate Control, F/R + Armrest Heating on 12/17. I'm concerned whether fog lights and the full adaptive LED headlights, not the half moon lights, are included. My Client Advisor said the lights are included as they appeared in the build summary. He also stated delivery should be 6 - 8 weeks. Two questions:. Can I check production status without bothering my CA and any recent delivery experience in terms of delivery timeline? If it matters, the vehicle was ordered in Maryland. Thanks in advance for any insights!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

what week production slot is the DEALER giving you?

You DO realize the DEALER decides which of THEIR allocated production slots you will get, right? They have a set number of cars allocated, each with a specific production week.... its up to them. It is NOT up to BMWNA.

Its not like you and the dealer 'put the order in' and then just wait 'to see when BMW will build it'. Its the dealers' call.

Of course, they pretend it isnt...

Dont believe me? Search.


----------



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

ard said:


> what week production slot is the DEALER giving you?
> 
> You DO realize the DEALER decides which of THEIR allocated production slots you will get, right? They have a set number of cars allocated, each with a specific production week.... its up to them. It is NOT up to BMWNA.
> 
> ...


I received my production code and VIN. When I added to code to My Garage in my BMW account I see it went into production last week.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

Any update on your order? can any one post their time line and say how long each step it took?


----------



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

kiarashghasemi said:


> Any update on your order? can any one post their time line and say how long each step it took?


It took exactly 6 weeks to the date for delivery from the date I placed my order. From the time it went to production to quality check and transport was just about two weeks or less. You can track the progress from your BMW account once you have your production number.

My advice, if you are doing a factory order go over EVERY option and feature with your CA! 

Most advertisement gave (me) the impression the 360-degree camera was standard and expected my vehicle to include it which it does not. I believe the surround camera might only be available with the Parking Assistant package - the one option I chose not to include in my build. Further, the lights are the flattened LEDs and there are no fog lights, both of which my CA assured me would be included in my build. Lastly the thermostatic cup holders weren't included. 

While I am disappointed with the limited features relative to price, the driving experience is incredible and a fair compensation for options not included.


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

Nice T


scwilsonct2 said:


> It took exactly 6 weeks to the date for delivery from the date I placed my order. From the time it went to production to quality check and transport was just about two weeks or less. You can track the progress from your BMW account once you have your production number.
> 
> My advice, if you are doing a factory order go over EVERY option and feature with your CA!
> 
> ...


Thank you replying. mine is X3 and Is only showing Production began for the last week or so and no movement on BMW USA Site. not sure how long is going stay in this stage.


----------



## kiarashghasemi (10 mo ago)

ordered 2022 X3 on Feb 16, it went to Scheduled for production on 18th Feb. since March 7 it shows Entered to Production.

But until now ( March 13th ) it hasn't moved, yet. Any Idea how long each step will take?

The website also keep going down. Dealer told me is scheduled to be finished by March 23th - 27th.


----------



## scwilsonct2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Once it begins moving through the production stages it will be quick. Sometimes the site is behind a few days. I attached the production stages. It took about a week to go from stages 4 - 9 and 10 - 15 was two days so you'll see it really is a fast process. 

Keep in mind your location will also affect the arrival time to the dealership and their prep will affect your delivery date. 

My vehicle went through final assembly, quality check and waiting for carrier assignment within two days! It arrived at my dealership on a Friday and I took delivery the next day.


----------

